# December 10, 1520



## tcalbrecht (Dec 10, 2007)

Martin Luther burned Pope Leo X's papal bull

Luther publicly consigned the bull _Exsurge Domine_ and a copy of the Roman canon law to the flames, with the words: "Because you have grieved the Holy One of God may eternal fire consume you." Leo excommunicated Luther on January 3, 1521 in the bull _Decet Romanum Pontificem_.


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 10, 2007)

tcalbrecht said:


> Martin Luther burned Pope Leo X's papal bull
> 
> Luther publicly consigned the bull _Exsurge Domine_ and a copy of the Roman canon law to the flames, with the words: "Because you have grieved the Holy One of God may eternal fire consume you." Leo excommunicated Luther on January 3, 1521 in the bull _Decet Romanum Pontificem_.



Thanks! I've been looking for a reason to celebrate today. This is a good one.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 10, 2007)

tcalbrecht said:


> Martin Luther burned Pope Leo X's papal bull
> 
> Luther publicly consigned the bull _Exsurge Domine_ and a copy of the Roman canon law to the flames, with the words: "Because you have grieved the Holy One of God may eternal fire consume you." Leo excommunicated Luther on January 3, 1521 in the bull _Decet Romanum Pontificem_.




What a day!


----------



## Ivan (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow! On my birthday....cool!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 10, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Wow! On my birthday....cool!



Cool!







And

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Ivan (Dec 10, 2007)

Thank you!

Last Saturday I started my new job as an assistant manager. I was originally scheduled to start today on my birthday. I was joking around with the store manager and said, "Hey, do you know you scheduled me off on my birthday?" He replied, "Yes".


----------



## ANT (Dec 11, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Wow! On my birthday....cool!




Happy Birthday Ivan ... Late!


----------

